# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  اهميه دعاء اهم اني استودعتك زوجي اذا تحبين ريلج دشي

## نبضي استغفاري

مممممم توه كتبت موضوع فاكيد بتقولون مسرع ماحطت موضوع ثاني 

والله من كثر مااحبكم الافكار يتني مره وحده ومثل ما انا اتمنى ربي يرزقني بزوج صادق حنون اكون انا كل شي بحياته ويسعدني واسعده اتمنى ان كل زوجه تكون سعيده مع زوجها ومرتاحه 

صحيح انا مب معرسه بس من كثر مااقرا الحمدلله صارت عندي معلومات بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى ودوم اقول سبحان الله ربي اخر زواجي عشان اتعلم هالسوالف واستفيد منها عقب ان شاء الله

المهم بدش بالموضووووووع

دووووووووم اقرا عن الزوجات اللي يشتكن من ازواجهم دايما وخاصه موضوع الخيانه والبصبصه ع قولتهم 

انا بكتب لكم عن دعاء لو اقول عنه رووووووووعه ما بوفي قدره وكل الادعيه روعه دامها تقربنا لرب العالمين ويستجيب لنا
بما اني مب معرسه انصح بها كل معرسه واقولها انا بس بطريقه ثانيه لانها للحفظ 

الدعاء يقول

اللهم اني استودعتك قلب زوجي وسمعه بصره ولسانه وفرجه في ودائعك فاحفظها لي يا من لا تضيع ودائعه

بناااااااااااااات حررررررريم 

الدعاء يحفظ ريلج من الحرام والبنات نحن الحين بزمن اعوذ بالله البنات يلحقن الرياييل وفي رياييل يعطوهم مجال ورياييل لا بس كيف نحصن الريال عن الحررررررررررام

طبعا مب بالصياح والنواح والشكوى والضرابه والسب وروحه الاهل

كل ما ريلج يروح حتى لو باب السكه قولي هالدعاء

اللهم اني استودعتك قلب زوجي وسمعه بصره ولسانه وفرجه في ودائعك فاحفظها لي يا من لا تضيع ودائعه


وخلاااااااااص وكلي امرج لله لانج دعيتي ربج اللي خلقج وخلقه ان يحفظه لج 

بقولكم سالفه ربيعتي صار بينها وبين ريلها تش بسيط وقلت لها عن هالدعاء الحمدلله كل يوم تشكرني عليه تقول احس الحمدلله حوله مثل الحصن موووووووول مايهتم بالبنات حتى لو يطيحن جدامه ماااااااااااشاااااااااااء الله تبارك الرحمن

بناااااااااااااات خلي عندكم ثقه برب العالمين
مب تقرين الدعاء وتقولين ريلي بعده يطالع حريم لان بداخلج فيه خوف ومب موقينه ان ربج بيحفظه 

انا عن نفسي كبنت مب معرسه
اقول اللهم اني استودعتك نفسي واهلي من كل شر واذى يامن لا تضيع ودائعه

والحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله من بديته وايقنت بهالدعاء ان الله الحافظ صرت مااخاف حتى احلامي ربي يبشرني فيها ان حماني من اشياء كثيره ماشاء الله 

فاذا وثقتي بالله ربي عطاج 
*لكن لو بتقولين الدعاء وانتي متشككه عيل لا تدعينه احسن*

واذا مع الايام لا سمح الله شفتي انج تقرين هالدعاء بس بعد ريلج بعده مااصطلب اعرفي انه اختبار من ربج بتواصلين بالدعاء ولا بتتراجعين وتقولين يارب ماحفظت ريلج وبالنهايه بالحالتين لج الاجر المهم اليقيييييييييييييييين والدعااااااااااااااء

واتمنى لو وحده منكم لها قصه مع هالدعاء تكتبه

واقدم لكم بعض الادعيه اللي احفظها وان شاء الله من ربي يرزقني بتم لاخر عمري ارددها

- اللهم اجعله لي قرة عيني الوحيدة واجعلني له قرة عينه الوحيد
- اللهم حببه فيه وحببني فيه
-اللهم اطمس على قلب زوجي وسمعه وبصره أن لا يرى من نساء الدنيا غيري
- اللهم سخره لي في سمعه وبصره وقلبه وماله
- اللهم استر عيوبي عنه وأقنعه فيه وجملني في عينيه واجعلني أجمل من الحور العين في عين زوجي
- اللهم أره الحق حقا واره الباطل باطلا
يا رب العالمين .....
- اللهم إجعله قرة عين لي وإجعلني قرة عين له ، اللهم أرضه عني وأرضني عنه ، اللهم وإزرع محبته في قلبي وإزرع محبتي في قلبه - اللهم وإجعلني في عينيه أجمل من الحور العين ، اللهم وإجعل ريحي عليه عطرا وريقي عليه عسلا وضمتي اليه أحب اليه من الدنيا ومافيها الا منك ياذا العزة والجبروت ومن كتابك ونبيك ودينك - اللهم وإجعلني عونا له على طاعتك وإجعله عونا لي ، اللهم وإجعله حنونا عطوفا حليما رحيما كريما بماله وعواطفه ،اللهم وإرزقني معه التوفيق والسعادة والذرية الصالحة ، اللهم وإشرح صدور أهله لي وإشرح صدري لهم، وسددني اللهم في كل أفعالي وأقوالي بحولك وقوتك
- اللهم أجعل قلب زوجى معلق بحب الله ورسولة ثم حبى 
- اللهم سخر لى زوجى كما سخرت البحر لسيدنا موسى 
- اللهم الن قلب زوجى كما النت الحديد لسيدنا داود عليه السلام فلإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك فى نواصيهم قيضتك وقلبه فى يدك تصرفها كيف شئت يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك يا علام الغيوب أطفئ غضب زوجى بلا إله إلا الله واستحلب محبته لى
- اللهم سخر لى زوجى يكون عوناً لى على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والأخرة 
- اللهم أجعل قلب زوجى هيناً ليناً ، اللهم حصن فرج زوجى اللهم عجزه عن الحرام 
- اللهم إنى استودعتك زوجى ما يكون فريسه لإمرأة لا تتقى الله وتخرب عليه بيتى
- اللهم سخر لى زوجى إن أمرته أطاعنى وإن غبت عنه حفطنى فى نفسه وماله ، وإن نظرت إليه سرنى وإن نظر لى سر بى 
- اللهم أحينى أنا وزجى حياة السعداء وأمتنا موت السعداء وأنزلنا منزل السعداء ، واجعل فى طاعتك فرحنا وسرورنا وفى مرضاتك جميع أمورنا .
- اللهم أحرس قلبى وقلب زوجى بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله وأغسل قلوبنا بماء زمزم وأرزقنا بقلب جديد خالى من الشوائب ، اللهم أنزع من قلب زوجى القسوة وادخل فى قلبه الرحمة والمحبة والحنان والحب 
- اللهم عمر لى قلب زوجى بحبه لى وحنانه لى وافتح عينى وعين زوجى وبصرما بالحق 
- اللهم املئ قلوبنا بالإيمان حتى ينفتح لساننا بحل المشاكل المغلقة وسهل علينا معرفة ما تعسر على الخلق من الامور الدينية والدنيوية 
- اللهم اطمس على قلب وعين زوجى من الفيدوكلابات والأفلام والمسلسلات الهابطة ومن استخدام النت فيما يغضبك
- اللهم زهد زوجى فى الدنيا وفى نساء العالم إلا انا وانقلنا من نعيم إلى نعيم ومن سعادة إلى سعادة 
- اللهم موفقنا فى يوم الجمعة إلى الساعة التى لا يولفقها عبد مسلم يسأل الله تعالى شيئاً من أمور الدنيا والأخرة إلا اعطاه إياه اللهم خصنا بها


والسموحه ان طولت عليكم بس من حبي لكم واتمنى اني قدرت اني اسوي شي بسيط لخواتي اللي يعانون من رياييلهم

ودعواتكم عسى دعوه وحده فيكم ربي يتقبلها وتستجاب
ان ربي يرزقني الزوج الصالح التقي الذي يحبه ربي لي ويرضاه يسعدني ويريحني طول العمر

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## الظبـي

*،
،

يزآج الله خير غـلـأيه ، ، 
سيفتهن عندي وان شاء الله بستمر عليهن ، ،
تسلمين عزيزتي . . والله يرزقج الزوج
الصآلح التقي لـ يسعدج ويهنيج ياآرب . .*

----------


## pretty girl..

مشكـورة حبيبتي ع الموضـوع الأكثر من رائع..
ف ميزآن حسنآتج يـآرب..

الحمدللـه أنـآ مـآ أنزل مكـآن ولأ أطلع مكآن الآ أقول حق ريلي أستودعك الله الذي لا تضيع ودآئعه..
^ــ^
الله يحفظنـآ أجمعين يــآآرب..والله يخليـه لي يآرب..
عسـى الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح عآجلآ وليس آجـلآ..

----------


## قصيدة الشوق

مشكوووووووووووووووووووره يانبووووووووووووض ماقصرتي 

ياحظه باجر

----------


## كلي فداه

ربي يجزاج خير ويريح قلبج ادعية قمة فالروعة ارجو التثبيت عسب يكون مرجع للخوات اذا صادفتهم مشاكل .

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## مناكير فوشية

يزاج الله خير الغلا
و الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح قريب و يوفقج و يسعدج وياه ^_^
ددعواتج لي  :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

تسلمووووووووووووووون

----------


## ilmiss_kissli

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح يالغاليه

----------


## أم غروور

يزآآآآج اللهـ خييير يالغلآآآآ


والله يرزقج بآآآلزوووووج آلصآلح..

----------


## عالية الغالية

الله يرزقج يا نبضوة 

ويرزق اخوات زوجي -فديتهن

وكل بنات المسلمين 

بالازواج الصالحين المصلحين

----------


## حمامة دبي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

تسلمووووووووون خواتي

----------


## Reem Alnuaimi

سيفته الغالية عندي وباجر من الصبح بطرشة حق كل عزيزة وغالية عندي 

الله يحفظك لي يا بو حميد وتكون لي انا بروحي طول العمر باذن الله الواحد الاحد 

بارك الله فيج اختي وعسى ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح اللي يستاهل هالدعوة الحلوة من قلبج

----------


## nayla79

يزاج الله خير والله يرزق الزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه ان شاءالله..

----------


## sшeeтy

يـزآج الله الخير 

وربـي يرزقـج بالـزوج الصالـح^^

----------


## شاقني شوقي

ماتقصرين ع الادعيه وربي يستر عليج دنيا واخره ويرزقج بالريل الصالح

----------


## العوف

يسلمووو
ف ميزان حسناتج
ويجزايج ربي الف خير
وربي يحقق الي ف بالج

----------


## manayeh

ما شاء الله عليج ..
عسى ربي يرزقج و يرزقني و يرزق جميع بنات المسلمين ازواج الصالحين و يكونون قره اعيننا و نكون قره اعينهم
يا سميع الدعاء

بسيفهم و بطرشهم حق خواتي .. مشكوره و عسى ربيه يعطيج ع قد نياتج

----------


## بنت الإحساس

يـــــــــــــزاج الله ألف خير

ماتتخيلين كيف محتايه هالدعاء خصوصا ان ريلي وسط فئه خايسه من البنات في الدوام

والله يعيينه على ما ابتلاه

----------


## luluq8

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي يحفظ رياييلكم من الحرام ويسعدكم معاهم يارب

----------


## ريم الفلاااا

يزاج الله خير الغاليه ف ميزان حسناتج

----------


## حبيبة حبيبي

ربي يجزاج خير ويريح قلبج ادعية قمة فالروعة ارجو التثبيت عسب يكون مرجع للخوات اذا صادفتهم مشاكل

----------


## حبيبة حبيبي

الحمدلله دايما اكرر هالدعاء 

%%اللهم إني أستودعك زوجي ونفسي وأولادي ,,اللهم احفظنا بحفظك يامن لاتضيع ودائعه,, اللهم حصن فرج زوجي وغض بصره وسمعه واكفيه بنات الحرام ,,اللهم احفظنا بحفظك%%

----------


## نبض الصحاري

دعاااااااااااااااااء قمة فالروعه تسلم يمناج طال عمرج

----------


## بائعة الكبريت

بارك الله فيج والله يرزقج الزوج الصالح الي مايغثج ابد

----------


## فن القفطان

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

ما شاء الله عليج . . الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح
اللي يسعدج ويحبج يا رب عاجلا غير آجل انتي
وكل بنات المسلمين  :Smile: 
والله يحفظ لنا أزواجنا وعيالنا آآآآمين يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## ام شواخي

يزاج الله الف خير عزيزتي 
والله ان شاءالله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح

----------


## الغلاة

انا بعد اقوله قبل مااطلع من البيت الصبح يوم اسير الدوام
اللهم اني استودعتك بيتي وأطفالي في ودائعك فاحفظهم لي يا من لا تضيع ودائعه


شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع

----------


## بنت الشوآمخ

*
غنآآتــي ..~

مشكــــوورة حبيبتي ..ويزأج الله ألف خيير 
والله يرزقج ان شاء الله بالزوج الصالح ..

تقبلي مروري ..

اختج :

{ بنت الشوامخ }*

----------


## Asooma

اللهم امين

تسلمين

----------


## بطبوطه الحلوة

مشكووورة و يزاج الله خير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

تسلمووووووووووووون

----------


## h.humaid

ماشااءلله عليج
تسلمين اختي والله ينولج الي فبالج
وانا ان شاء الله بلتزم بالدعاء
* اللهم اني استودعتك نفسي واهلي من كل شر واذى يامن لا تضيع ودائعه*

----------


## حبوبةالطايفة

الله يرزقج ريال فيه خير و يقدرج ويصونج 
يارب العالمين 

يزاج الله خير ان شاء الله

----------


## Bent RAK

الله حبيييته واااايد .. اللهم آمـــــيــن يا رب العالمين ..

----------


## سيده طموحه

يزآج الله خير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

تسلمووووووووون ع المرور

----------


## Ms Sony

*يـزآآج الله خيـر حبـوبه وبـآرك الله فيـج،،

{ والله يرزقـج الزوج الصالح التقي اللي يريـحج ويسـعدج طـول العمـر..~

وأنـا ويـآج أختـي*

----------


## نـــوار

يزاج الله خير
ومشكوووره الادعيه رووعه
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## الحب الاول

مشكوووووره حبي

----------


## جوهرة111

يزااج الله الف خير

----------


## @نسمة نهار@

مشكووووووره على هذا الدعاء
الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## رنا بنتي

مشكـورة حبيبتي ع الموضـوع الأكثر من رائع..
ف ميزآن حسنآتج يـآرب.
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الاترجة

يزاج الله كل خير

وربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

تسلموووووووووون

----------


## باربي

تسلم ايدج ع الموضوع الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 

انشالله يكون ف ميزان حسناتج ياربي

----------


## قلب مهجور

يزآج الله خير غـلـأيه ، ، 
سيفتهن عندي وان شاء الله بستمر عليهن ، ،
تسلمين عزيزتي . . والله يرزقج الزوج
الصآلح التقي لـ يسعدج ويهنيج ياآرب . .

----------


## مون لايت

ربي يجزاج خير ويريح قلبج ادعية قمة فالروعة ارجو التثبيت عسب يكون مرجع للخوات اذا صادفتهم مشاكل

----------


## ونة العود

يزاج الله الف خير و الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح ويزيدج من فضله 

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع ^^

----------


## a4nhs

الف شكر لج يالغالية

----------


## بنت بوها زايد

ربي يرزقج الزوج اللي يقدرج ويسعدج >>>>>>طبعاً أقصد الزوج الصالح إن شاء الله

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

تسلموووووووووووووووووون

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

انا هالدعاء كل ادعي لعيالي ويالله ربي يحفظهم ويبارك في عمرهم

----------


## المياسيه

> يزاج الله خير الغلا
> و الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح قريب و يوفقج و يسعدج وياه ^_^
> ددعواتج لي





اللهم أمين

----------


## أم مايد 2008

تسلميييييييييييييين عالموضوع الراااااائع .... والحمدلله هالدعاء اقوله اذا ريلي طلع عني

وربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجلا ...

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

^__^

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

فرحتوني بردودكم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يزاج الله خير

وفي ميزان حسناتج

والله يرزقج الزوج الصالح عاجلاً غير آجلاً

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

يزاج الله خير

----------


## egret

مشكـورة حبيبتي ع الموضـوع الأكثر من رائع..
ف ميزآن حسنآتج يـآرب..

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

العفو حبيباتي

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

للفائده

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

للفائده

----------


## khalejeya

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ريمييه

مشكوووووووووورة ويزاج الله خير عزيزتي

----------


## العيون المشتاقة

يزاج الله كل خير

وربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة

----------


## Bent RAK

آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين .. 

يزاج الله خير ^^

----------


## FutuerSmile

يزاج الله الف خير...

----------


## دلع MS

بآللهم آني آڛتۈڍعتڪ قلب زۈچي ۈڛمعه بصره ۈلڛآنه ۈفرچه في ۈڍآئعڪ فآحفظهآ لي يآ من لآ تضيع ۈڍآئعه

----------


## ريـــــــم

يزاج الله خير إختي  :Smile: 

والله يرزقج إنتي وكل عزابية بالزوج الصالح يا رب ^_^

----------


## ام بادي

يزاج الله خير و ربي يحقق لج مرادج ان شاء الله

----------


## الجريحه_555

يزااج الله ألف خير ياااارب ...

----------


## منيكان رشيقة

اللهم اني استودعتك قلب زوجي وسمعه بصره ولسانه وفرجه في ودائعك فاحفظها لي يا من لا تضيع ودائعه

----------


## فطمطم2008

الله يجزاااااااااااج كل خير 
ونفرح فيج قرييييييييب يارب

----------


## almasha3er

يزاج الله خير
والله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح والحنون ^^

----------


## وجدان2

جزاج ربي خير يالغلا

وربي يسعدج دنيا واخره 


::::::::::

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

يزااج الله خير^.^

----------


## مالتيزرس

يزآآآآج اللهـ خييير يالغلآآآآ

----------


## المغربية3

الله يرزقك الزوج الصالح اختي

----------


## حزينة المساء

ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح

----------


## خوخة سمسم

تسلمين جعله في ميزان حسناتج اختي الغالية..^^

----------


## حبيبة كلود

اللهم احفظة لي فهو اغلى مااملك  :11:

----------


## سامية22

مشكورة

----------


## امل البعيد

جزاك الله خير

----------


## فراشة فوشية

حبييييبتي  :34: 

الله يسعدج ويرزقج كل ماتتمنين  :12:

----------


## أم الخليفي

مشكورة يزاج الله خير ..


أنا دايما أقول هالدعاء ...والله الحافظ

----------


## Hala-

اللهم اني استودعتك قلب زوجي وسمعه بصره ولسانه وفرجه في ودائعك فاحفظها لي يا من لا تضيع ودائعه

----------


## أشواق333

من قال (( بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم )) 3 مرات لم يضره شئ بإذن الله

من قال (( اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا و عذاب الآخرة)) وداوم عليها مات ولم تصبه مصيبة

من صلى 4 ركعات وقال ((ياودود ياذا العرش المجيد يافعال لما تريد أسالك بعزك الذي لا يرام وملكك الذي لا يضام وبنورك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك أن تكفيني ما أهمني من أمر الدنيا والآخرة )) استجاب له الله بأذن الله ومشيئته

----------


## أشواق333

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## طيف الغربة

اصبتي فعلا هالدعاء كنزززز والله عن تجربه ربي يجزيك كل خير

----------


## حياه يديده

مشكورة حبيبتي ويزاج الله خير 


يحفظها في المفضله !!!

----------

